# Modemnummer anzeigen lassen



## Sinc (6. Januar 2010)

Hi Tutorials-Comm,

Ich würde mir gerne die Modemnummer anzeigen lassen, mit der ich mich eingewählt habe.
Ich wähle mich mit nem alten 56k-Modem ein. Da ich keine GUI benutze reicht das auch vollkommen aus.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das ein allzugrosses Problem darstellt, aber ich finde echt nix was mir die Nummer ausgeben würde 
Das Google der Weisheit hab ich schon befragt, konnte mir aber auch keine passende Antwort liefern.

Ich benutze eine Red Hat Dist.
_'w'_ sagt mir TTY ist _ttyS0_.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

lg,
Sinc


----------



## Laudian (6. Januar 2010)

Was fuer eine Nummer willst du denn erwischen? Produktionsnummer, Seriennummer, IPNummer oder was anderes?

Was dir da angezeigt wurde ist das Terminal, in dem das Modem im System eingebaut ist ... in dem Fall ein serielles Terminal ...


----------



## Sinc (6. Januar 2010)

Ups, ich suche nach der Anzeige der Telefonnummer, die ich für die Einwahl benutzt habe.
Sowas wie der Befehl _ifconfig _für die IP, halt nur für die Einwahlnummer.


----------

